# How to print dyanmic text per shirt? Large 2000 shirt order for our holiday kickoff party



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

I'm setting up a holiday party for a large corporation (2,000+) employees. As my duties in HR, the president has suggested having each employee pick a nickname for their shirts.

The design on the front will be the same for all shirts. The company logo + 2009 Holiday logo. The back of the shirts will have the same logo but above the shoulder blade will have the person nickname.

IT staff has created an internal website where employees can submit user names for their shirt. However was looking for best ways to print such a shirt. Any links or advice would be greatly appropriated.
Cheers,
Martha from HR.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

TshirtMafia said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm setting up a holiday party for a large corporation (2,000+) employees. As my duties in HR, the president has suggested having each employee pick a nickname for their shirts.
> 
> ...


I would screen print the front and back where the logos are the same. But I would either use vinyl heat press for the nick names or a DTG machine. Vinyl seems faster and cheaper.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

I agree with Henry. Would be cheaper to screen the parts that are going to be the same and then have vinyl applied for the nicknames.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks Henry for the advice. Any links to great companies? We are looking to outsource all the work. We are not even close to the printing business and as a person in HR I do not want to get involved with creating t-shirts along with my daily work.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

nottypical said:


> I agree with Henry. Would be cheaper to screen the parts that are going to be the same and then have vinyl applied for the nicknames.


Hi Jess,

Any links to vinyl printing companies?


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Actual on second thoughts the vinyl shirts seems to have a poor shelf life. Traditionally the screen printed shirts from kickoff are worn through out the year at company events (soccer, baseball, etc). I'd like to stay away from poor quality shirts after a few washes.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

A good quality vinyl will outlast the shirt if applied correctly.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Progeny said:


> A good quality vinyl will outlast the shirt if applied correctly.


From the vinyls I found online they seem to be shiny or different than the screen printed. Is this always the case?


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

There are shiny and matt vinyls out there as well as tons of different effects (foil, camo etc), have a look on some of the links on the left or xpres.co.uk under consumables.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

To screen print individual names would be really expensive as you can get about 7-8 names per screen. We would either use heat press vinyl or use transfers. Still the time to do 2000 names is a huge task and you better get moving it you need it done soon. If each name took a minute you are talking over 33 man hours to do this.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

studog79 said:


> To screen print individual names would be really expensive as you can get about 7-8 names per screen. We would either use heat press vinyl or use transfers. Still the time to do 2000 names is a huge task and you better get moving it you need it done soon. If each name took a minute you are talking over 33 man hours to do this.


I would imagine it would take longer as you would have to position the name in the same location.


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

TshirtMafia said:


> Hi Jess,
> 
> Any links to vinyl printing companies?


Vinyl isn't actually printed, it's heat applied. I use thermoflex. It has a soft hand and has a matte finish, not shiney at all. Any print shop with a cutter, and a heat press could apply the vinyl for you or they could order in the nickname from some place like Versatrans (www.versatranz.com) where they were already precut. (I think they still do that) Either way 2000 nicknames is a ton of work. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Any samples of these matte high quality finished vinyls? I'm running low on ideas. The DTG seems like the only viable option to have this done via printing. Correct?


----------



## nottypical (May 1, 2009)

TshirtMafia said:


> Any samples of these matte high quality finished vinyls? I'm running low on ideas. The DTG seems like the only viable option to have this done via printing. Correct?


I use vinyl (Thermoflex) on a daily basis. It comes in a ton of different colors and holds up to a lot of abuse. To test mine I wash warm, use bleach, and dry high. Still looks fantastic!! DTG would be the way to go if you wanted the printing on the front and back to match. I'm not familiar with how DTG is priced so I can't tell you if that would be cheaper than having 2000 screened and then applying vinyl for the nick names.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

nottypical said:


> I use vinyl (Thermoflex) on a daily basis. It comes in a ton of different colors and holds up to a lot of abuse. To test mine I wash warm, use bleach, and dry high. Still looks fantastic!! DTG would be the way to go if you wanted the printing on the front and back to match. I'm not familiar with how DTG is priced so I can't tell you if that would be cheaper than having 2000 screened and then applying vinyl for the nick names.


Yea I think the consistent flow would be best. Although if its not an option then I'll have to accept it. Thanks for all the help thus far.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

I would guestimate about 180-200 man hours to screen print 2000 names (prep screens, print films, expose screens, print names, fold and package shirts.

Cost per name would depend on the screen printer you select, but should be somewhere in the $3.00 to $6.00 per name range.


----------



## Paul204 (Apr 21, 2007)

I would second the above post, noting that you're going to be paying $60 to $100 per hour shop rate for that labour, so my estimate would be a bit higher, somewhere between $6 to $10 per name.

I don't know of anywhere in the city I live that would be able to DTG 2000 shirts for Christmas, either.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi thanks for all the replies. I guess I should post that the party is after the holidays. It's one of those Christmas, new years, new sales season everything in one parties. It's after the new years but the logo is already created. Sorry for the confusion. 

This is quite the problem. So far after my morning calls it seems like DTG printing would work as they can print 1 of 1 for the same price of a 50 order. The only problem is I have to supply 2000 graphics.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Martha:

We could definitely does this for you, but as others have recommmened I would screen print the logos, and use vinyl transfers for the names. Vinyl always comes off cheap sounding, I think I may create another name for it. It is the same material that is only most sports jerseys, and is used on alot more items than you would think. If you would be interested contact me and I can put a quote together for you.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

Find a good DTG printer and go with them, uniformity and quality.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

DTG printing 2000 shirts front and back would be a nightmare. I would screen print everything but the names and use screen printed transfers for the names. That's still a lot of man hours, but the screen printing will go fast and the heat pressing of the transfers will be the long part.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

alan802 said:


> DTG printing 2000 shirts front and back would be a nightmare. I would screen print everything but the names and use screen printed transfers for the names. That's still a lot of man hours, but the screen printing will go fast and the heat pressing of the transfers will be the long part.


One question. Seems like DTG is fine for printing 1 of 1 garments. Is this true?


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

yes, and since you dont seem to like the idea of doing it like everyone is suggesting, it sounds like dtg is the way you are going to want to go... I would suggest listening to the experts that have chimed in, but it's up to you ultimately.


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi,

Sorry to come off that way. I will take the advice. Just asking the pressing questions for my presentation to management. Once again thanks to all!


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

no need to apologize. I wasnt trying to chastize you or beat you up for asking questions. Sorry, sometimes I come off too harsh via text. I say everything with a smile.  

If you've seen the Michael Jackson movie, I say everything with love. l-o-v-e, love.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

alan802 said:


> I would screen print everything but the names and use screen printed transfers for the names.


Am I missing something here? Why not just screen print the name directly onto the shirt?


----------



## Vizual Voice (Feb 1, 2008)

Sparkie said:


> Am I missing something here? Why not just screen print the name directly onto the shirt?


Would you want to make, align, and then clean screens for 2000 names? Not me!


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

How are screen printed transfers produced?


----------



## jrsc (Aug 9, 2009)

TshirtMafia said:


> Hi thanks for all the replies. I guess I should post that the party is after the holidays. It's one of those Christmas, new years, new sales season everything in one parties. It's after the new years but the logo is already created. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> This is quite the problem. So far after my morning calls it seems like DTG printing would work as they can print 1 of 1 for the same price of a 50 order. The only problem is I have to supply 2000 graphics.


You shouldn't have to supply 2000 graphics. The company printing should be able to merge the names into the graphic. Its called variable data. We do it all the time with our DTG. We even do variable images. If the company that is printing these is unable to do that let me know. I can do the variable part and give you a file that contains all the images they need.


----------



## chartle (Nov 1, 2009)

TshirtMafia said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to come off that way. I will take the advice. Just asking the pressing questions for my presentation to management. Once again thanks to all!


What kind of budget did you get. I would think any printer would add a couple of bucks per shirt to pay someone to keep everything straight. This is not your normal I'll take 500 in small, 400 in medium, etc.

They are going to have to match size with nickname.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Sparkie said:


> How are screen printed transfers produced?


I find it odd you would answer someone's question without knowing what you are saying in the first place... leave some things to the pros please... 

To answer your question: 
from 2 main page threads: 
Screening Printing - Creating screens pressed up against cloth to place paint onto shirts one color per screen. Pros: cost effective, high quality, professional, durability. Cons: each color requires a separate screen, messy, need to print many shirts at once with the same design to be feasible.
* Screen printing - The industry standard. Great for volume orders, can be very affordable in volume. Low quantity may be cost prohibitive due to screen/set up charges. Great quality, vibrant colors. Water based inks and discharge screen printing have a softer feel than plastisol screen printing.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Let me re-phrase it so you can read past my sarcasm in the post you quoted BEHG:

How is it any faster to screen print names onto tansfer paper and then apply onto the shirt with heat press rather than simply screen printing the names directly onto the shirt?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Transfer Express Inc. - Custom Screen Printed and Digital Transfers

I think there is some good info on how the process is done, somewhere on this site. We have used them before for names and the transaction was perfect. It really is the best way to do that many names. You do not want to traditionally screen print them. The only hard part is matching the colors of your screen printed design, to the screen printed transferred names.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Sparkie said:


> Let me re-phrase it so you can read past my sarcasm in the post you quoted BEHG:
> 
> How is it any faster to screen print names onto tansfer paper and then apply onto the shirt with heat press rather than simply screen printing the names directly onto the shirt?


creating a screen is a longer process then printing transfers... 

btw, sarcasm via text = fail.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

BEHG said:


> btw, sarcasm via text = fail


I agree with you on that comment. maybe I should have followed my sarcastic text with a .

I do however disagree with you on transfers being faster than direct screen printing.

I will admit in the last 18 years I have had very little need/use for transfers so I may not be up to speed with new technology in that department.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

It's not about it being faster in general. It's about it being faster for 2000 custom (read: different) shirts. That's the only thing that is even making this a conversation.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

To direct screen print 2000 names in undoubtedly doable, that is not the question. For me to be willing to do it the charges would be so ridiculous I don't know anyone that would go that option. The time it takes to set up a traditional print makes direct screening not a reasonable way with the other methods available.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

In the end we each use a method that works best for us. For me it's direct screen printing 2000 individual names onto the shirts rather than screen print onto tranfers and then press them on.

Just for my own knowledge, ~how many man hours would be required to screen print 2000 individual names onto transfer paper and then press them onto the shirts?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mark, your not on the same page as we are, I don't think. I personally would by the screen printed transfers from Transfer Express because that's what they do, much more efficiently than most screen printers would be able to do it. The price makes it worth it for someone else to do the labor of making the transfers, then I would take those transfers and heat press them on the shirts in my shop. We did this exact scenario a few times on larger quantity jobs and it went much smoother than trying to do everything in house.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Alan said:


> Mark, your not on the same page as we are, I don't think.


I think you're correct Alan. *Purchasing* the screen printed transfers rather than printing them in house would make sense.

I was under the impression that we were talking about screening the transfers *in house*. That's why it just made no sense to me.


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

I can print the transfers in house, the major difference is I can gang an untold number of names per screen to print transfers, but the is no way I can use that same screen and line up each shirt to print directly. That is the major difference.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

I get six (approx 11" x 2.25" each name) per screen. Takes me about 1 - 2 minutes to line up and print each name. This is assuming dark ink on light shirt.

The most names I've done in one sitting is ~100. We are one of the few in our immediate area that screen prints names and/or numbers so we can get a decent price for each.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

We gang up at least 7 names per screen, maybe more depending on the size of the screens. And we do line them up which doesn't take more than a minute or two per name.

The real question is which holiday the party is for. Maybe the 4th of July. This is a huge man hour job and I doubt that this is a real job, unless its for another holiday. One week before Christmas Eve....


----------



## TshirtMafia (Dec 13, 2009)

studog79 said:


> We gang up at least 7 names per screen, maybe more depending on the size of the screens. And we do line them up which doesn't take more than a minute or two per name.
> 
> The real question is which holiday the party is for. Maybe the 4th of July. This is a huge man hour job and I doubt that this is a real job, unless its for another holiday. One week before Christmas Eve....


Mods. Please close down this thread. We have selected a provider and the presentation went well. Thanks to all who have helped with feedback. 

To the poster above, I would not make up a fake party and waste members time. The kick off party is something our company does every year in fact. I understand I'm new and a women but please do not call me a fraud.

Happy holidays to all.
Cheers,
Martha.


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm also new to this forum Martha and I suppose we newbies need to prove ourselves to _a few select members_ here before we are treated with respect. At my age (55) it'as easy for me to simply ignore smarta$$ comments directed towards me. 

Good luck and Happy Holidays to you too Martha!


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

TshirtMafia said:


> To the poster above, I would not make up a fake party and waste members time. The kick off party is something our company does every year in fact. I understand I'm new and a women but please do not call me a fraud.
> 
> Happy holidays to all.
> Cheers,
> Martha.


What does being a woman have to do with anything? Did I ever mention anything like that? Do not put words in my mouth.

I was saying that most holiday, and maybe I was wrong to assume Christmas, if I was please forgive me, are done a little before Christmas. Most screen printing companies are very busy trying to already get items out for the drop dead date of 12/24. If each name would only take 3 minutes, and I am sure that is on the low side, to type, create make sure its on the correct size shirt, and only 2000 that would be 6000 minutes divide by 60 is 100 man hours, divide by 24 is a little over 4 days continuous, no breaks, sleep or anything. See today is December 17, so you have 7 days until the 24th. Most large companies that have the man power are too busy. Most small companies do not have the man power. Its a simple math issue. Each addition second is 5.5 hours added.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sparkie said:


> I'm also new to this forum Martha and I suppose we newbies need to prove ourselves to _a few select members_ here before we are treated with respect. At my age (55) it'as easy for me to simply ignore smarta$$ comments directed towards me.


Since you are new I'd like to say welcome from another one of age, (49 here), and way to show your true colors by one of your initial posts. As for calling me a smartass be man or woman enough to do it completely and spell it out. I have helped numerous people out here on this forum, whether it is their first post or gadzillionth. Yes that was a remark directed directly at you. I did the math in another post as for the amount of time needed and it raises questions, especially if someone needs it completed with a small amount of time with a true drop dead date.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

studog79 said:


> What does being a woman have to do with anything? Did I ever mention anything like that? Do not put words in my mouth.


I have to admit, when I saw her pull that card, I LOL'd. In her first post she mentioned being in HR... then pulled the "I'm a poor little woman, be nice to me!!" card. haha. 

ugh. I better be nice, or she will be a disabled minority next.  Because any of that matters here?


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

Stuart, there would be no real pupose in me spelling anything out. I was referring to the smarta$$ comment form BEHG to me. What goes on between you and anyone else is none of my business.

I will now be man enough to leave this thread and not return unless summoned.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

UMMM... as I thought we cleared up, my "comment" was directed at you only after you completely failed your attempt at sarcasm. I read your comment to be a legit question and given your low post count, I figured you were a new-b like myself and therefore asking a question... forgive me for not hearing your tone...


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 11, 2009)

It's all good with me and everyone here. Text communication can be a real b***h at times.

I will do my best to be more specific (and leave the sarcasm to the pros) in my future posts.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to ALL!


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

LOL! Touche. 

Merry Christmas.


----------



## The Youngin (Nov 26, 2007)

If you still looking at doing these I can have these done by Christmas, but would need to know ASAP finding enough vinyl will be difficult next week. Where are you located?
Jason


----------



## KevinSp (Aug 28, 2007)

Why not hire an airbrush artist to do the names. they can even do some of them at the party. But 2000+ pieces you better decide quickly because they would have to prepaint the majority of them.


----------

